# New Member - NOC is Happy to be Here



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Glad to have ya !!

First time ever in any semblance of whitewater was at NOC in 1995. Grabbed a canoe at REI in Atl and hit the road. Fond memories.


----------



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hay guys welcome!!! I go east to the nantahala at least 2 x per year and teach my grand kids to float . this year I used one of your instructors for private lessons for my daughter and son inlaw . The instruction was awsome and the kids had a great time . 
I have always been impressed by the friendlyness of you staff. I also go to Colo for a week once a year and have met the same quality of businesses out there . 
The paddling community is really great in this country and I am proud to be an American paddler. Again Welcome to MT buzz!!


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Fond memories from the Nanty. I learned to surf there at the NOC wave. Great people in that river valley. You guys have made such a big impact on the nations boating community and are always welcome on the buzz!


----------



## Nantahala Outdoor Center (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Glad to hear that y'all have such great memories of our little home. Most of the fun is sharing the water with others, after all. We'll do our best to continue pushing high standards in the paddling community for the benefit of boaters everywhere. 

I love that Endomadness brought up the canoe. It seems our history is steeped in the simplistic beauty of open boating. So fun to see how things have changed through the years.


----------



## creighers (Apr 20, 2005)

Will be there on friday. Any chance you folks have nine foot rafts for rent, mini me's. What are you expecting for flows this coming week from the rain. Thanks, been since mid 90's since I have been back there.


----------



## Nantahala Outdoor Center (Aug 11, 2011)

Creighers we definitely have mini me's for you to rent! Our rafting center has all kinds of sizes in the rental fleet. Feel free to do a call ahead reservation - 800.232.7238 - or a walk up when y'all arrive. 

Flows right now are holding steady. A couple local creeks are up a bit, but the rivers are staying pretty much the same, maybe up an inch or so. We haven't had much rain this summer, so the weekend's rain didn't produce a ton of run-off, just a little after the dry ground soaked everything up.

Looking forward to seeing you after all these years!


----------

